# 1986 Stanza Wagon Transmission



## dannible (May 27, 2010)

I've got a 1986 Stanza Wagon 4wd, and I suspect that the transmission is leaking very slowly. It is coming from the rubber boot that sits where the gear shift arm goes into the transmission (the boot has been torn up for as long as I've owned the car, so presumably rocks and dirt have damaged the seal going into the transmission). Since I've noticed the leak, my clutch fluid level has dropped a little. I can tell because there is a little master cylinder for the clutch next to the brake master cylinder. Could it be clutch fluid that is leaking from that spot where the shift level meets the transmission?

The main question I have is how do you check and fill fluid on this transmission? I can find no fill hole, and I just took it to a shop that couldn't find a hole either. I have a repair book for the 2wd sedan, but the book for the 4x4 is rare and expensive (like all things that go along with this car), and the hole is not in the same spot as it is on the sedan. I sure do like this car, but every time something goes wrong I consider selling it; parts are just so hard to find for a reasonable price.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1) No. The fluid in the hydraulic clutch system is brake fluid and is separate from the gear oil that is in the transmission leak. Most common place for a hydraulic clutch system leak is the slave cylinder at the trans, but occasionally you might find it leaking out of the rear seal of the clutch master cylinder. 

2) On the Stanza Wagon, you fill into the whole where the speedometer cable goes into. You can remove the cable from the speedometer pinion or just leave it. Remove the 10mm bolt and pull the speedometer cable out of the top of the trans and pour the gear oil into the hole (I usually use a transmission funnel). Reinstall the speedometer pinion and cable when done.


----------



## dannible (May 27, 2010)

Great, thanks a lot.


----------

